# Deep Heat Projector and Exo Terra Dimming Thermostat



## Titchels (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi 

Help needed, I've recently changed from heat mat to a DHP. I went for the Exo Terra Dimming Thermostat as it has a night & day setting. 

I seem to have a problem of the thermostat will be fine for 5-10 minutes then the LED that indicates it's heating up, starts flashing blue and basically the bulb stops heating. Now I've tried a standard red basking bulb (which I'm having to stick with for now) with no issues. 

Anyone had similar issues with the bulb or thermostat? 

Thank you


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes, there are issues with that stat and the DHP. The stat makers do not know why their stat does not work with this lamps, and the issue does not effect any other brand of stat


Luckily, not many use them, so the problem is very very rare.


Sorry its not better news.


John


----------



## Titchels (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks, will be sending this one back then


----------

